# Just wondering



## hotrille (May 10, 2007)

Hello All, I'm new to this site. I can relate to some of the symptoms here of DR/dp though for me, it's not fully blown, I just experience some mild symptoms. I'm wondering what helps for you guys, whether medication or meditation, and how long you've been experiencing this. I was also wondering what brought it on for most people. I realize this is a little off-topic, but does anyone experience a constant heartbeat, regardless of the level of anxiety? say, 70-80 beats per minute? Thanks...


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

70-80 beats per minute is nothing out of the ordinary. Just thought you might fing that useful.


----------



## hotrille (May 10, 2007)

hi suz, thanks for the info.  I was looking for if others are maybe experiencing a disconnection between the mind and body, as if the mind is racing and yet the body is calm, therefore, constant heartbeat but very anxious mind. It could be an effect of long-term stress in my experience. After a while, your mind begins to get out-of-sync with your body, as happened to me.


----------

